# AmeriGEDDON in theaters 5/13/16



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

AMERIGEDDON, coming to theaters nationwide May 13, 2016, has been described as "the movie the establishment doesn't want you to see." Showing what happens when a not-so-future U.S. government conspires with the United Nations to stage an attack on the energy grid, AMERIGEDDON depicts a country ruled by martial law in which citizens are stripped of their constitutional rights and their guns. A group of patriots fight back and rescue the country from slipping into irreversible chaos.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

From what I have read this seems like an interesting movie.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Looks good. I will watch it .
I wish they would make unintended consequences into a movie, or miniseries.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'll take a look and reserve my opinion until after.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm thinking it's on my list, . . . cannot find when and/or where it will be playing.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Seems similar to what Gray State may have been like. I was really hoping for that movie as well.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Limited debut

Theaters ? AmeriGEDDON


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Most of the theatres will not carry it. Here in Michigan only one theatre will carry it and that's in Grand Rapids. Just that fact should tell you something. Please share the website and the link to the trailer to your friends and relatives. Maybe if we are lucky Facebook will not censor the links. I am hoping that churches will pick this movie up and have get togethers showing the movie once it comes to DVD.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Looks like I am going to g.r.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I just got back from seeing this. So here we go I'm going to go ahead and put on my movie reviewers hat for a bit for a second. This is a classic B-roll type of movie. The acting is on par with what you would expect from a non-major studio type of production. There are some attempts to add in some "hey this will be kinda cool" elements, but for anyone who actually knows what they're talking about those, "hey this will be kinda cool" moments are basically cringe-worthy. Think of a more low grade "Red Dawn," and you'll probably get the point. 

However the "heroes" are clearly "preppers," and there is a lot of talk about Faraday cages and storing food, weapons, and ammunition. In some sense I can see that it's one made for the "Doomsday Prepper" kind of person and is made to reinforce their views as to why it's good to prep. However it can also serve as a warning that of how easily the very freedom we hold dear can be taken and that it takes men and women of courage to stand ready to defend those freedoms. While it did give me a mental boost to continue down the prepping road, I don't think I'm going to be standing on a corner anytime soon with sandwich boards claiming "The End is Near! Stock up on food, guns and ammo!" I'm glad I saw it, as hopefully it will spark others to be more independent rather than rely on handouts, but I'm also glad I saw the matinee and saved a few bucks too.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Sadly, it's playing anywhere in the Democratik People's Republik of Hellinois, or anywhere near here.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Guess I will have to wait until it comes out on DVD. I'm not driving 100 miles just to see a movie.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Don't worry...it'll be playing soon enough in a town near you. You will even get to watch it in 3D...almost like you're There......

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

New guy 101 said:


> Don't worry...it'll be playing soon enough in a town near you. You will even get to watch it in 3D...almost like you're There......
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


What's scary is that you are probably right.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

warrior4 said:


> I don't think I'm going to be standing on a corner anytime soon with sandwich boards claiming "The End is Near! Stock up on food, guns and ammo!"


Are you suggesting that I should lay down MY sandwich boards and abandon my daily perch at the busy intersection in town?


----------

